# Recommended reading



## reality_therapy (24 Jan 2005)

First off I'd like to thank Mike O'Leary for his list of recommended readings...My fiance will have a fit when she sees me coming home from the library or the bookstore next time!   ;D (actually she'll probably read half of them too!)

I'm a newbie to the realm of the Canadian Armed Forces. I'm in the final stages of my application (although all my family have roots in the armed forces in the UK).

I recently read "We Wish To Inform You That Tomorrow We Will Be Killed With Our Families". Brilliant read - very disturbing though. From that I have moved on to "Shake Hands With The Devil : The Failure Of Humanity In Rwanda" by Lt. Gen Dallaire. It is a captivating read and spurred me on to research more into the history of the Canadian Armed Forces (hence thanking Mike).

If anyone is interested in the genocide of Rwanda or the frustrating levels of politics within the UN and signature countries then I recommend these two books.

If anyone has any recommendations for good reading I's love to hear them.


----------



## patrick666 (24 Jan 2005)

I thought "The Fall of Berlin" (sorry forget the author's name) was an excellent read. I would read some backround info first though about Stalingrad and the Russian offensive, if you haven't already. 

Non-military related, I would recommend "Choke" by Chuck Palahniuk (Author of Fight Club) because it is just an off the wall story but very well-written.


----------



## reality_therapy (24 Jan 2005)

Antony Beevor I believe...heard of it but haven't read it though.


----------



## patrick666 (27 Jan 2005)

That's the one. 

It's pretty crazy when it gets to the Russians actually attacking the city and the amount of manpower, as well as firepower, they were using. 

Cheers,

Patrick


----------

